
Programming Language C – C2x Charter - Keyframe
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n2086.htm
======
Keyframe
Here are the proposals for inclusion in the new C2X standard:
[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/PrePittsburg...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/PrePittsburgh2016.htm)

